# miniS'AES vaudoise : Bowling du 16/12



## iMax (30 Novembre 2005)

Innovons  

*Date et heure:* A définir. Un vendredi ou un samedi soir de décembre 

*Lieu:* Bowling _Le Bubble_, Ecublens (vers Lausanne) ou ailleurs (étudie toute proposition :love: )

Possibilité de louer plusieurs pistes, d'y manger, d'y boire et d'enchainer avec un ou plusieurs bistro Lausannois plus tard dans la soirée  

Ou alors variante: Fondue dans un coin folklorique et sympathique à définir + bowling après :rateau:

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

*Qui vient?:*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )


----------



## molgow (30 Novembre 2005)

J'en pense que c'est plus pratique à Lausanne même pour ceux qui n'ont pas forcément de voiture, ou ceux qui aimerait utiliser les transports en communs pour pouvoir boire !!


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

Je viens


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est un fil spécial vert ici ou quoi?


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense que c'est plus pratique à Lausanne même pour ceux qui n'ont pas forcément de voiture, ou ceux qui aimerait utiliser les transports en communs pour pouvoir boire !!



J'oubliais: c'est bien desservi par les transports publics. C'est dans la zone commerciale d'Ecublens. Pour y accéder depuis Lausanne, il faut prendre le TSOL et il doit y'avoir environ 10 min de trajet 

Sinon, on peut aller à celui de Lausanne-Vidy, moins sympa et à peine plus accessible en transports publics...

As you want


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens



Super  

*Qui vient?:*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- La Mouette


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fil spécial vert ici ou quoi?


Non, non, juste une coïncidence, on a simplement un élevage de verts en pays vaudois


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, juste une coïncidence, on a simplement un élevage de verts en pays vaudois



tu veux parler de poireaux pour un papet ? :love:


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2005)

je sais pas


----------



## huexley (1 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas



Moi ca va etre dur, je prends le bateau le soir pour quitter votre pays de fou


----------



## sylko (2 Décembre 2005)

*Qui vient?:*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- La Mouette
- Sylko


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2005)

*Qui vient?:*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- La Mouette
- Sylko 
- WebO (pourquoi pas. Dispo le 24 ou le 25 )


----------



## iMax (2 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - WebO (pourquoi pas. Dispo le 24 ou le 25 )



Peut pas (fêtes dans ma famille ainsi que dans ma nouvelle famille  )

Une semaine avant, peut-être ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Peut pas (fêtes dans ma famille ainsi que dans ma nouvelle famille  )
> 
> Une semaine avant, peut-être ?



Don't forget this...  Et encore une plus tôt, y a ça. Cela dit, on peut toujours bouler de notre côté.


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Je ne pense pas que ça se fasse avant la fin de l'année...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2005)

Entre Noël et Nouvel-An pourquoi pas? Avec une petite bouffe comme appui.


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Entre Noël et Nouvel-An pourquoi pas? Avec une petite bouffe comme appui.


A voir ce que je fais, je serais en vacances de toute façon :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Comme vous cassez le bowling à iMax  (c'est juste un bowling pour les locaux)


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous cassez le bowling à iMax  (c'est juste un bowling pour les locaux)


iMax n'existe pas ! 
Mais on l'aime bien quand même :love:


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

*Qui vient?:*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- La Mouette
- Sylko 
- WebO (pourquoi pas. Dispo le 24 ou le 25 )
- J_K (iMax n'existe pas, c'est vrai, mais il faut lui apprendre à jouer, quand même!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

*Qui vient?:*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- La Mouette
- Sylko 
- WebO (pourquoi pas. Dispo le 24 ou le 25 )
- J_K (iMax n'existe pas, c'est vrai, mais il faut lui apprendre à jouer, quand même! 

*Qui vient pas ?:*
- sm (moi et le bowling...)


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

*Qui vient ? :*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- La Mouette
- Sylko 
- WebO (pourquoi pas. Dispo le 24 ou le 25 )
- J_K (iMax n'existe pas, c'est vrai, mais il faut lui apprendre à jouer, quand même! 

*Qui vient pas ? :*
- sm (moi et le bowling...) 
- Taho! (en fait je sais pas)


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est bien beau de poster un bowling, mais vous le faites quand ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est bien beau de poster un bowling, mais vous le faites quand ?





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> *Date et heure:* A définir. Un vendredi ou un samedi soir de décembre


Faut vraiment tout faire ici


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment tout faire ici



Qu'est-ce que tu veux, c'est un thread de iMax, aussi! :love:


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment tout faire ici


C'est évident que c'est simple de savoir quand aura lieu cette soirée !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

Un vendredi ou un samedi


----------



## iMax (2 Décembre 2005)

Bon. Samedi 17 ? Vendredi 16 ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

je passerai boire un coup si c'est pas loin et qu'on peut boire un coup


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

*Votons!*



*Vendredi 16.12.2005*
- J_K :love:
- 
- 
- 


*Samedi 17.12.2005*
- 
- 
- 
-


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

Après 2 pages, notre iMax national a enfin daigné proposer 2 dates. Choisissons maintenant, votons! 

Disons que le dépouillement aura lieu quelques jours avant la soirée, donc le 12 ou le 13. :love:

iMax, je peux te laisser te charger de ça, ou je dois aussi le faire moi-même?


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

*Qui vient ? :*
- iMax (entrainez vos strikes, ça va chier  )
- J_K (Oui, iMax, oui! :love: )
- La Mouette
- Sylko 
- WebO (pourquoi pas. Dispo le 24 ou le 25 )
- 

*Qui vient pas ? :*
- sm (moi et le bowling...) 
- Taho! (en fait je sais pas) 
-


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

*Votons!*



*Vendredi 16.12.2005*
- J_K :love:
- La mouette 
- 
- 


*Samedi 17.12.2005*
- 
- 
- 
-


----------



## sylko (3 Décembre 2005)

*Vendredi 16.12.2005*
- J_K :love:
- La mouette 
- Sylko
- 


*Samedi 17.12.2005*
-


----------



## iMax (3 Décembre 2005)

*Vendredi 16.12.2005*
- J_K :love:
- La mouette 
- Sylko
- iMax


*Samedi 17.12.2005*
-


----------



## sylko (5 Décembre 2005)

Parfait. On fera deux équipes de 2.


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2005)

Sylvain, tu joues bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

je rêve ou il n'y a qu'un seul bowling à lausanne ???


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2005)

Bah dans le coin, il y'a celui de Vidy et celui d'Ecublens...  

Y'avait aussi celui du Petit-Chêne qui a été démoli il y'a plusieures années...


----------



## J_K (5 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Parfait. On fera deux équipes de 2.



Whaaaa! Glauque! 

On invitera des personnes extérieures...


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> On invitera des personnes extérieures...



Non


----------



## sylko (5 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sylvain, tu joues bien ?


 
Oui, lorsque j'avais ton âge. Mais depuis, je n'ai joué que trois ou quatre fois.


----------



## J_K (5 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non



Ça on verra mon petit... :love:


----------



## iMax (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah le saguouin, j'avais pas vu: t'as plagié mon avatar !

Change le ou verse moi des royalties !  

Tu connais mon no de CCP


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah le saguouin, j'avais pas vu: t'as plagié mon avatar !
> 
> Change le ou verse moi des royalties !
> 
> Tu connais mon no de CCP


je me disais aussi


----------



## J_K (5 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah le saguouin, j'avais pas vu: t'as plagié mon avatar !
> 
> Change le ou verse moi des royalties !
> 
> Tu connais mon no de CCP



Oui je changerai de nouveau, une fois plus tard, et nan désolé j'ai "oublié" ton n° de CCP.  oops :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, lorsque j'avais ton âge. Mais depuis, je n'ai joué que trois ou quatre fois.



Tiens, j'ai dit pareil pour le karting...  

A part ça je ne pourrai être présent le week-end du 17.  Have fun.


----------



## sylko (6 Décembre 2005)

Cen n'est pas tout le week-end. C'est juste le vendredi soir. 






*Vendredi 16.12.2005*
- J_K :love:
- La mouette 
- Sylko
- iMax



*Bowling de Vidy*


On pourrait se faire une pizza. 1 pizza avec 2 parties = Fr. 19.- Pas mal non?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Cen n'est pas tout le week-end. C'est juste le vendredi soir.



Sauf changement de dernière minute, je suis à Paris dès le vendredi.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Impossible de savoir si ils vendent de la bière, quel scandal


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de savoir si ils vendent de la bière, quel scandal




A Vidy ils en vendent :rose:


----------



## sylko (6 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sauf changement de dernière minute, je suis à Paris dès le vendredi.


 
L'herbe y est plus verte?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> L'herbe y est plus verte?



Non, j'avais prévu ce déplacement depuis longtemps.


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui, c'est pas mal la pizza + 2 parties pour 19.-


----------



## J_K (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A Vidy ils en vendent :rose:



À Ecublens aussi, et en pression pas seulement en bouteille. Naha! :love:


----------



## playaman (6 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de poireaux pour un papet ? :love:




c'est suis qui y dit qui y est ;-)


----------



## playaman (6 Décembre 2005)

Pour changer je ne connaitrais mes disponibilités que quelques jours avant.
Le vendredi c'est nickel, je sais deja que le samedi je peux pas.


----------



## J_K (6 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> (&#8230 Le vendredi c'est nickel, je sais deja que le samedi je peux pas.



Mais je crois que la date du vendredi est précisée, maintenant, donc tout est parfait!


----------



## playaman (7 Décembre 2005)

Pour finir ca va pas le faire concert des Young Gods a l'usine pour leur 20 de carriere et c'est le soir qu'un pote a choisis pour escalader la face nord de salle de concert...

D'ailleurs on en parle deja dans les journaux (lol):

"Face N du KAB, ED+ 

Parois réputée imprenable en raison d'une visibilité quasi-nulle en toute période de l'année. Sa verticalité et son aspect complétement lisse font d'elle le grand problème actuel des clubistes. Le premier mouvement en 8c+ fut exécuté un soir d'ivresse par Porcus puis répété en libre par Playaman 5 heures plus tard alors que le mur venait de subir une attaque tardive de mousson-bière. De nouvelles tentatives sont prévues mais le passage sous-sommital, qui pourrait bien surpasser toutes les cotations actuelles (9b+???), reste un problème non-résolu pour tous les spécialistes mondiaux."


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

On en est à quoi ? :rose: 

On peut aussi allé à Paris


----------



## playaman (15 Décembre 2005)

*Vendredi 16.12.2005*
- J_K :love:
- La mouette 
- Sylko
- iMax



*Bowling de Vidy*


On pourrait se faire une pizza. 1 pizza avec 2 parties = Fr. 19.- Pas mal non?


----------



## molgow (15 Décembre 2005)

(ça sera sans moi le bowling. je suis sur-over-booké !)


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

J'aurai peut-être le temps de boire 2-34 bières avec vous, vous pensez y aller vers quelle heure ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai peut-être le temps de boire 2-34 bières avec vous, vous pensez y aller vers quelle heure ?




34 bières ?   t'as arrêté la boisson ? 

Sérieusement: A quelle alors ?


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2005)

Bah chais pas, pas trop tard et pas trop tôt non plus....  20h ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah chais pas, pas trop tard et pas trop tôt non plus....  20h ?




ok pas de problème pour moi...


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2005)

J'y serais dès 19h30.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

Va être dur de rester à l'uni jusqu'à 19h je vais essayer


----------



## J_K (16 Décembre 2005)

Mes horaires de boulot ayant changés  , je ne sais pas à quelle heure je pourrai vous rejoindre, mais je vais tâcher de ne pas m'éterniser à Vevey, et je viendrai vite... :love:


----------



## J_K (16 Décembre 2005)

Mais commencez sans moi, je vous appelle dès que je suis à portée!


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2005)

Ca roule, ma poule!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

Va falloir serrer les fesses, ma collègue veut déjà commencer l'apéro a 17h :rateau:


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir serrer les fesses, ma collègue veut déjà commencer l'apéro a 17h :rateau:


Quel rapport


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

qu'il a fini a 2h l'âpéro


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## playaman (17 Décembre 2005)

Ecrasante victoire de Sylko !
Bravo !


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Et SM qui est pas venu chercher ses Ferrero


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Ecrasante victoire de Sylko !
> Bravo !


 
Merci. Qu'est-ce que tu bois? 

C'était très sympa. Content d'avoir fait connaissance de la Mouette.


----------



## playaman (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et SM qui est pas venu chercher ses Ferrero



Si sa collegue est aussi mignone que les filles avec qui il traine en principe, le buffet de l'ambassadeur a du pouvoir s'en passer


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, lorsque j'avais ton âge. Mais depuis, je n'ai joué que trois ou quatre fois.





			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Ecrasante victoire de Sylko !
> Bravo !


Solides ces montagnards suisses faits à l'ancienne :rateau:
Hein


----------



## playaman (17 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Qu'est-ce que tu bois?




Aaahh si tu me prend par les sentiment...
UNe petite pomme fera l'affaire  




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Solides ces montagnards suisses faits à l'ancienne :rateau:
> Hein



C'est vrai que des comme lui y'en a plus beaucoup !
Consomme pas trop.
GPS integré.
-Tu parle de sa voiture ?
-Non, non de lui  

J'avais oublié... Bon anni Sylvain !


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2005)

Très sympa cette mini AES Bowling !  On aurait du faire une 4ème partie, j'aurais cartonné avec la progression constante qui est habituelle chez moi 

JK, tu te grouilles de scanner la feuille des scores histoire qu'on puisse voir qui a gagné la der ? 

*Bon, on remet ça quand ? :love:*


----------



## molgow (17 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais cartonné avec la progression constante qui est habituelle chez moi


Tu parles du taux d'alcoolémie c'est ça ?! 

A part ça, j'ai bien fait de pas venir... à 17h j'avais déjà 1.5 litres de bière dans le sang 
Déjà que j'ai joué une seule fois de ma vie aux quilles... alors là...


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du taux d'alcoolémie c'est ça ?!



Non, des scores...  

Juges-en par toi-même: 77, 107, 142  (de mémoire)


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> (de mémoire)


Aïe


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Aïe



On verra bien quand JK aura scanné la feuille des scores...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du taux d'alcoolémie c'est ça ?!
> 
> A part ça, j'ai bien fait de pas venir... à 17h j'avais déjà 1.5 litres de bière dans le sang
> Déjà que j'ai joué une seule fois de ma vie aux quilles... alors là...




Pour la route tu as eu raison...sinon c'était la deuxième que je jouais alors pas de chichi entre nous


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, on remet ça quand ? :love:*




Quand tu veux il me reste des Ferrero


----------



## J_K (18 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On verra bien quand JK aura scanné la feuille des scores...



Oui, ça vient, j'y coure, de ce pas... :love:


----------



## J_K (18 Décembre 2005)

Voili, voilà, la jolie feuille des scores gentiment imprimée par le Sgrunt de service!  :love:


----------



## sylko (18 Décembre 2005)

Merci J_K 

Au cumul, iMax a juste 48 points de retard. 
Et si je ne m'étais pas planté lamentablement, dans le 6e jeu de la 3e partie, je lui refoutais la pâtée...


----------

